# Remington model 11



## nrh0011 (Jul 19, 2014)

So I just inherited a model 11 from my great grandfather, the gun is in pretty good shape cosmetically and I completely disassembled, cleaned, and oiled everything. The gun shoots great but it appears someone had the great idea of shooting steel through it? I think the choke is pretty much blown out. Is this something that could be repaired or would I have to replace the barrel? Trying to keep the gun as original as possible. Checked the serial number and it was made in 1947.


----------



## doublebarrel (Jul 21, 2014)

what choke is barrel marked? Is barrel bulged at choke or bore scratched deeply? How did you measure choke constriction?


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 21, 2014)

marked as improved cylinder, bore is scratched pretty good. Haven't had a chance to measure it yet I plan on it this weekend. How would you go about it?


----------



## Headsortails (Jul 21, 2014)

Take it to a gunsmith and have the barrel polished. That will take a lot of the scratches out. If not, put it in the rack. That's where my 11 is.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jul 21, 2014)

nrh0011 said:


> marked as improved cylinder, bore is scratched pretty good. Haven't had a chance to measure it yet I plan on it this weekend. How would you go about it?



Don't worry about it if it's not bulged.  First, it's unlikely that the IC was blown out by anything.  Secondly, modern shells will shoot much tighter than the shells for which this guns was designed.  Thirdly, if the choke was somehow damaged, there's not that much difference in cylinder and IC anyway.

Also, really polish the barrel to make sure it is scratched.  Plastic wads can leave marks that look like scratches.

The really accurate way to measure choke is to shoot at least 5 shells into a 30 in. circle at 40 yards, count all the pellets inside the circle, determine what percentage of the shot is in the shell that number is, then consult a table on chokes as to what choking that percentage is.


If you want to accurately measure the choke, you measure the barrel past the choke, then measure the choke, subtract the two and then use a table that will convert that difference to the approximation of standard choke.

The next most accurate way is to find someone with a set of choke gauges, that will tell you approximately the choke.  I say ''approximately" because the amount of choking depends on the bore diameter of the barrel, not the absolute amount of choke.

Then you can use the old dime through the muzzle exercise, if a dime passes through the choke, it's cylinder if the dime won't enter the choke, it's full.


Bottom line is if there is no physical damage that shows on the exterior of the barrel (bulge) I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks so much, I will measure it that way. It will probably just end up sitting in the rack but I know my grandfather would enjoy me telling him I have used it.


----------



## dragonfly (Oct 31, 2014)

The Mdl 11 is the Remington version of the Browning A5. I grew up shooting pheasants with one in Iowa as a boy. It was a 26 in. full choke with a solid rib.  I got a lot of ducks with that gun as well.  It belonged to my grandfather, father, and then me.  I took the butt plate off one time when I was about 15 or 16 (1956 or so) and found a pair of Iowa hunting licenses made out of oil cloth, one for 1911 and one for 1912.  I would still be shooting it, but it was stolen from my home while I was in college in 1961.  I lost several irreplaceable hierlooms that day.  DF


----------

